# Wang Zhi Zhi



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

Wang's Mav days likely over
Added: 29th August, 2002 

Dwain Price of the Star-Telegram reports that Wang Zhi Zhi’s career as a Dallas Maverick is likely over. The tension created by Wang’s refusal to report to the Chinese National Team this summer has all but forced the Mavericks to sever ties with the 7-foot-1 restricted-free-agent center. 

"Wang doesn't want to leave Dallas, but there's a 99 percent chance he's going to leave," Wan’s advisor, Simon Chan said. "For the sake of the Mavericks' relationship with China, they may let him go." Chan said he believes in the next five to 10 days, the Mavericks will work out a sign-and-trade and ship Wang to either the Golden State Warriors, New York Knicks, Toronto Raptors or Orlando Magic. Chan also said Wang has no plans to defect to the United States.


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

Before you ask this came from RealGM.com:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

orlando is hurting for big men. Makes sense


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Whoever is getting him, will have a pretty good center for a while. Good thinking on the Mavs part to get something in return.

-Petey


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

And what exactly are the Knicks going to trade in order to get Wang Zhi Zhi? You do know that Mark Cuban isn't going to trade you Wang for freaking Howard Eisley or Shandon Anderson or whoever, right? You do know that Cuban is going to use Wang to get the one thing that team really needs, i.e., an inside defensive presence, a center, RIGHT? The Knicks don't have anybody like that to trade! Here's what the Knicks have that Cuban might be interested in: Latrell Sprewell, Antonio McDyess, Kurt Thomas... and that's IT. You don't think that the Knicks should trade Thomas straight up for Wang, do you?

What about this:

Kurt Thomas, Shandon Anderson, and Othella Harrington to the Mavs; Wang Zhi Zhi, Shawn Bradley, and Avery Johnson to the Knicks

The Raptors are the team that's going to get Wang, people. Toronto desperately wants to dump some payroll, and they're willing to give up Hakeem Olajuwon, who they don't even WANT to begin with. Here's a trade that would allow Toronto to avoid the luxury tax, and that would give Cuban exactly the sort of veteran interior defender that he wants:

Hakeem Olajuwon, Eric Montross, Michael Stewart, and Mamadou N'Dyaiae to the Mavs; Wang Zhi Zhi, Shawn Bradley, and Avery Johnson to the Raptors

Wouldn't you rather do THAT trade, if you were Mark Cuban, then that previous trade with the Knicks? Don't you think?

What the Knicks COULD do is to try to sign Wang to the full mid-level exception, if they REALLY want him. This, of course, would be YET ANOTHER terrible move by Scott Layden, Wang would be YET ANOTHER overpriced mediocrity to add to a team FULL of overpriced mediocrities--but it MIGHT get him Wang!

The thing is, the Raptors would like to have Wang, but not for 3 yrs $15 mil, or for 6 yrs $34 mil. The Raptors won't agree to pay that guy THAT kind of money, what would be the point? The Magic aren't going to give him that kind of money, either. Golden State MIGHT, but what does Golden State have to offer for Wang? Adonal Foyle? Danny Fortson?

If the Knicks were able to get him to sign an offer sheet for the full MLE, the Mavs would have to MATCH that offer. Which would mean that he COULDN'T get traded to the Knicks for 12 months. And it would mean that he COULDN'T get traded to either Toronto or Orlando, either. Cuban would either have to match that deal and trade him for Danny Fortson, or he'd have to just let the Knicks HAVE Wang.

THAT'S how you get Wang, if you want him. Why would you trade Kurt Thomas, the only player you have who showed up EVERY SINGLE NIGHT last season? What kind of message does that send, when you trade the ONLY PLAYER who showed up EVERY SINGLE NIGHT during your forgettable 2001-02 season for an overhyped MAJOR project like Wang Zhi Zhi? NOT a good message, THAT'S for sure!


----------

